# Florida shore fishing guide



## jsalsi1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of a book or guide that gives information about locations for surf and shore fishing in FL. Thanks


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck finding a guide who knows about fishing from shore.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

man...wonder what Kozlow's been up too?


----------



## jsalsi1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have all kinds of books that describe fishing spots around the country, right down to where to park, camp, etc. There are multiple books for all the good flyfishing states. I'm having a problem finding literature that does the same for ocean shore fishing. Just thought one of you guys at P&S might know if they exist.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Not really a guide but being somewhat new to fishing inshore sw ( even offshore for that matter )

Sport Fish of Florida by Vic Dunaway was fairly helpful to me. Even though I still have not built up my tackle to go out , its nice to have a book that shows every type of fish , what they commonly feed on ( tips ) , if you should put it in your mouth and go OM NOM NOM NOM .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There's not too many guides who know the shorefishing that well. I'd recommend going with one of the guys from this board, depending on where you fish here in Florida. I'm familiar with the Panhandle and know Port Canaveral/Sebastian Inlet pretty well.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

jsalsi1--Where are you looking to fish. I specialize in shore fishing and I have many contacts who do so as well.

I also know a guide down in the Sanibel Island/Capitva/Pine Island Sound area who used to have shore fishing guide service geared toward tourists visiting Florida. That is one of the few areas you could make that work. I've had first hand experience at that down there myself.

Feel free to contact me, between my print side writing and web writing for my newspaper, I've gathered much info on shore fishing in Florida.

My email is:

[email protected]


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I believe when you said "Guide", you were talking about a book-type guide and not a person. Try this link:

http://www.rsharbsterpublications.com/books.htm


----------

